# gone



## Chris232 (Nov 26, 2009)

padnivbawnfb['wnsgd;'awnbg;'asndganw'dgn


----------



## JonJen (Aug 2, 2009)

Chris,

Thank you for posting your story.

I had much the same situation. I had gone on the same way for many years, and then decided to start trying some natural products. I changed doctors, went to a holistic MD, and he suggested Rhodiola rosea. (Actually, first he suggested St. Johns Wort, but that didn't do anything for me -- in fact, it had some issues with a pharmaceutical I take. That's where Rhodiola came in, because it has no issues being taken along with pharma drugs.) My doctor sells Mind Body & Spirit brand Rhodiola, so I went with that one and found that within just a few days I was feeling different. Better. Just more focused and positive, which is refreshing when you've been without that for such a long time. Unfortunately, then I thought I'd save some money and started buying the tablets from the store. It all went away. I eventually came back to the MBS and found that all the benefits came back in a few days. So one thing I definitely learned is that these kinds of "natural" products vary dramatically from one company to another.

I've continued to improve. Glad to hear of your success, as well.


----------



## JumpJump (Jun 24, 2009)

The Mind Body and Spirit Rhodiola seems to be universally hailed as the best in the world - by a long way. I've heard amazing things about it.


----------



## iMatrixGravity (Dec 4, 2009)

Would the Mind Body and Spirit Rhodiola do the job alone, or would it be a better idea to also take supplements like CHOLINE,INOSOTIL,FISH OILS,MAGENSIUM,ETC.??
Cause i want to follow tommygunz supplements but then i read this and i dont know what to do, i dont know if i shoudl waste the extra money on supplements if the Mind/Body Rhodiola can do the job itself..


----------



## guest123 (Dec 2, 2009)

To be honest it sounds like you're not fully recovered and as you say had some underlying issues before the DP even started.
How long were you dp'ed for?


----------

